
From Web to WebGL: A Guide for Web Developers Entering the Third Dimension - tsherif
https://tsherif.wordpress.com/2015/10/05/from-web-to-webgl-a-guide-for-web-developers-entering-the-third-dimension/
======
onion2k
If you're a web developer looking to leave web and become a graphics
programmer this is a great guide. If you're not, and you're a web developer
looking to use a new technology without the headache of learning a huge amount
of maths, just use three.js and let it handle the hard stuff. It's brilliant.

You'll have to sacrifice a little speed, but it's more than fast enough - as
an example I used three.js to make a visualisation to plot 45,000 meteorite
strikes on a globe this morning.

~~~
tsherif
Three.js is a great library. I used it for BrainBrowser, the neurology project
I mentioned in the post. But I disagree with the attitude that because a great
library exists to do something, you shouldn't learn how to do that thing
yourself. It's like saying that because jQuery exists, web devs shouldn't
learn how to manipulate the DOM directly. Part of my reasoning is that I think
using these libraries effectively for anything non-trivial requires an
understanding of how they work. The other part is that the more people
understand how an open-source library works, the more they can contribute and
make it better.

